# products of singapore



## ike

Could anyone tell of any product that is produced cheaper her in singapore?

Secondly, what kind of business can one get involved in, in singapore.


----------



## Stravinsky

ike said:


> Could anyone tell of any product that is produced cheaper her in singapore?
> Secondly, what kind of business can one get involved in, in singapore.


Ike, the first part of your question is impossible to answer
In Singapore, as anywhere else I guess you can get involved in any business! But heres a government site with details of licencing and various business community ideas 

EnterpriseOne - business.gov.sg


----------



## myqute

Most products sold here aren't made in Singapore but are you looking for Singapore-made products?

It depends on the demand. If there's a demand for spa for example, you can start a spa business. This is just an example.


----------



## chinney

Ike
Your first question is based on what u want specifically.
For business opportunity, ihave a pal who is doing well,he is into wellness consulting and is distributing some products.


----------



## Guest

*IT Consulting is big business in Singapore*

Many companies engage the big boys to do that part of their back office business. Maybe you could try.


----------

